# Athens Shelter-Chauncey, OHIO-ZACK!!!



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Awwww, he is precious!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Emergency*

*EMERGENCY!!!!



Just read on Petfinder that Zack and other dogs at Athens only have until 4:00 Today!!

Can SOMEONE Save him!!!!!???????*


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Oh my god! That beautiful Golden was not adopted? 

How can we get him out? I will absolutely take this dog if someone can get him out!


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Karen, I was just going to pm you about this, I saw it too and emailed Golden Treasures in Cleveland. My only other contact is in Ashtabula w/Protection League and she is currently dealing with their situation and has her hands full. What now?????????


----------



## Farley Rocks! (Nov 15, 2007)

Same here! My father is actually looking for another dog (his passed away) so I can reimburse adoption fees.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Great, now how do we get him OUT so we can get him to Michigan!??


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Someone gets him out and I can probably get him transported thru one of the transport groups I joined.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

WHO is in Ohio??? Lexie's Mom is. Others are. All you have to do is pull him!


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

This dogs no longer available on petfinder?? has he been rescued??


----------



## Farley Rocks! (Nov 15, 2007)

I tried to look him up and could not find him either!


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

He wasn't there late yesterday either, but his info changed from the original posting to say today was euth, so he must still be there. I just contacted 2 rescues in the area, G.R.I.N and another in WV.


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

GREATTTTTTTT NEWS, Just called Athens and was told Zack was adopted. Happy Friday:yipee::yipee:


----------



## Farley Rocks! (Nov 15, 2007)

WONDEFUL!!! Oh Happy Friday everyone


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

woo hoo for that gorgeous boy!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

The post scared the living daylights out of me. He's a very beautiful Golden and looks like he was well cared for. They are all beautiful, but he just really got to me.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I was about to be sick to my stomach. Thank God he was adopted!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Just restarted my heart!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so happy that he was adopted.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kathi from Michigan called the shelter about Zack..*

Great news everyone, I just called the shelter as it is 2PM and Zack was adopted!!!!!!!!!!! I was panicking. Thanks so much. Kathi


----------



## Whill381 (Jun 26, 2007)

I'm with Kimm....when the petfinder link didn't work, it scared the heck outta me. But, Zack (SO CUTE) is safe! HAPPY HAPPY FRIDAY, for sure!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Great news.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Was away for a day or two--just read this entire post.

My heart was in my throat until the end--Yippppeeee!

Great news!

SJ


----------

